# Fashion Victims of the Day



## Californian (Aug 26, 2004)

*Here's some pics of what not to do:*





Tatoos and old man pants.

ah... hello?



Mama mia!

Juliette is sure cute, but lose the 'shorts with heels' look



Great actress, lousy dresser. Sorry.

Grape mistake



OOPS!

Malibu Barbi



Where's Ken?

oh dear



I'm a rocker girrrrrrrl.

Come on, Jessica. Did Nicke kill that llama you're wearing?!





Still gorgeous of course!


----------



## Shoediva (Aug 26, 2004)

Calling Fashion Police 



They all look like crap but I especially hate Paris hair!!! She actually looks plastic!!! 



I really like both Eva Mendes and J. Simpson. This shows that bad fashion does happen to good people!!!


----------



## Haloinrverse (Aug 27, 2004)

lol. if jessica loves animals so damn much, why does she enjoy wearing them all the time?

that outfit that juliette is wearing is one of the best that i have seen her in in a long time. lately, she wears jumpsuits. im all for quirky dressers, but shes a little over the top.

ok.......old man pants and tattoos are hot. i love geek chic.

what do we think about all THIS? is that cellulite up front on her legs? i dont care if she has it, shes only human........but cover that crap up! she is such a minger.


----------



## Shoediva (Aug 27, 2004)

What the H%$^!!! she should do time for that outfit!!!

How could someone with so much money be caught in something like this is beyond me!!


----------



## Californian (Aug 27, 2004)

*I don't think this pic is autenthic. I think someone used it as a joke or touched it up or something. Unless she's out of her mind on heroine, I doubt any reasonable woman would wear a skirt below her panties LOL! The body part also looks too "chubby" to be Britney since Britney's bod is extremely cut, esp in the stomache area. *






Originally Posted by *haloinrverse* lol. if jessica loves animals so damn much, why does she enjoy wearing them all the time?
that outfit that juliette is wearing is one of the best that i have seen her in in a long time. lately, she wears jumpsuits. im all for quirky dressers, but shes a little over the top.

ok.......old man pants and tattoos are hot. i love geek chic.

what do we think about all THIS? is that cellulite up front on her legs? i dont care if she has it, shes only human........but cover that crap up! she is such a minger.


----------



## Pinkymarz (Aug 27, 2004)

I can't believe that's HER....I know her Momma dresses her better than that!!! Pull it up Girlfriend!!!


----------



## allisong (Aug 28, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Californian* *Here's some pics of what not to do:*



Tatoos and old man pants.

ah... hello?



Mama mia!

Juliette is sure cute, but lose the 'shorts with heels' look



Great actress, lousy dresser. Sorry.

Grape mistake



OOPS!

Malibu Barbi



Where's Ken?

oh dear



I'm a rocker girrrrrrrl.

Come on, Jessica. Did Nicke kill that llama you're wearing?!





Still gorgeous of course!

2nd pic..Who's that?? Looks like a dude in drag..Or is my monitor off?


----------



## HarleyMom (Aug 29, 2004)

Originally Posted by *allisong* 2nd pic..Who's that?? Looks like a dude in drag..Or is my monitor off? *I think it's Victoria Gotti, I watched that show the other night "Growing up Gotti", maaaaaan, she is one mean looking momma.*


----------



## Californian (Aug 29, 2004)

Originally Posted by *Harleymom10860* *I think it's Victoria Gotti, I watched that show the other night "Growing up Gotti", maaaaaan, she is one mean looking momma.* *Hey Harley,**You're right, it is Victoria Gotti. You know, once people get everything "worked" on, they start to look plastic and lose their beauty. I think this is the case with her. Everything seems unnatural! *

*Cali*

*



*


----------



## Geek (Feb 23, 2005)

Hey there and Welcome to MakeupTalk!









Originally Posted by *moniKa.* 




haay. ashlee simpson looks greaat! i love her style - her clothes and make up! any one aggree?


----------



## destiny (Feb 23, 2005)

yeah, I like ashlee's outfit too... Otherwise I don't have an opinion about her, but I actually like this look.. would loose the bow, but I like it.. And I LOVE "geek chic" too.



I am a sucker for goodlooking geeks



Sex for my mind, love it, absolutely attractive!!

And regarding Britney.. I've seen this pic before, and what can i say.. Does is look white trash? You bet! Must be the influence of that hubby of hers.. I'm sure Brit is a nice girl, but due to all her fame and money, she seems to be on that "f***-you-all-ego-trip*... I actually feel sorry for her.. She is better than that.. The music industry/fame/pressure has had it's impact...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *moniKa.*



haay. ashlee simpson looks greaat! i love her style - her clothes and make up! any one aggree? Welcome to MakeupTalk, MoniKa!! I'm Janelle, from NY - nice to meet you! I like Ashlee better with her darker hair... even though blonde is her natural color, dark hair makes her eyes stand out more, and doesn't wash her out as much as she looks blonde. I like the outfit, but I would also lose the bow.


----------



## eightthirty (May 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Californian* *I don't think this pic is autenthic. I think someone used it as a joke or touched it up or something. Unless she's out of her mind on heroine, I doubt any reasonable woman would wear a skirt below her panties LOL! The body part also looks too "chubby" to be Britney since Britney's bod is extremely cut, esp in the stomache area. *
https://www.makeuptalk.com/editor_fil...200banner7.jpg

There is no doubt in my mind that this pic was true and untouched - with all the recent Britney drama!


----------



## karrieann (May 22, 2006)

ok.......old man pants and tattoos are hot. i love geek chic. *I agree!*

*I think that picture is the real deal, notice she doesn't have any shoes on again. eek!!*


----------



## jennycateyez (May 22, 2006)

ewwww v.gotti looks horrible so does britney.


----------



## Saja (May 22, 2006)

Aj is wearing though pants cuz he was golfing....thats why hes wearing cleats. I dont actually like the pants....but its acceptable golf attire.


----------



## Amethyst (May 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Haloinrverse* lol. what do we think about all THIS? is that cellulite up front on her legs? i dont care if she has it, shes only human........but cover that crap up! she is such a minger.

http://www.worldofbritney.net/bspears.jpg

that's gotta be the nastiest thing I've seen in a long time. This is the ultimate in tacky. Why does she think the public wants to see her pubes?!


----------



## kaeisme (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Lil_Claude (May 22, 2006)

Britney looks like she's on drugs.


----------

